# 10 Gallon Stocking!



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi!  I've got a few questions on stocking, so I hope you don't mind...

In a 10 gallon aquarium, would this work?:
1 - Male Betta
2/3 - Nerite Snails
5/6 - Glowlight Tetras
1 - Freshwater Clam

The last one is a bit of a gamble, but they look so fascinating that I wanted to bring it up! I'm worried this might come across as over stocking, so I figure someone could help sort this out. ;-)


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well it sort of sounds like overstocking, but that's just my opinion. I'd wait for someone more experienced with stocking to comment on this though xD. When you sort it out though, I'd like to see a picture c:


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

That was my thought as well, but I'm not sure what I should cut back...or if I should start my plan over!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well in my opinion, I'd cut back a little c: Like maybe take 2 tetras and 1 nerite snail out of the deal...but again I'm not an expert at stocking xD


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

First off, what is the pH and hardness of your water? Snails and clams can't survive in soft water or water below a certain pH because it will eat away at their shells.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't started the tank yet ^
I'm on of those weirdos who plans way ahead!

I'm wondering, would it make more sense to use a 20 gallon instead?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Tetras are schooling, I wouldn't cut back.


If you can swing a 20 gallon, go for it. I love mine it is just the right size. I don't have a betta in it though. I have cories, tetras, and guppies. (Mine is slighty overstocked, but I bought a 45 gallon filter just because.)



I'm not sure if a 20 gallon (reg) is too high for a betta to swim? I'm not sure on that.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

A 10 gallon is certainly cheaper, but I can see if a 20 gallon would fit the budget. 
Would you recommend a 20 gallon high or long?

In that case, would my first list work? - considering I'd definitely want to add plants!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Personally I like the 20 long. It just seems more practical. It just wasn't in my budget.

The only problem is the prices for hoods.

My opinion I would
1 Male Betta
2 Nerite Snails
5 Glowlight Tetras
5 cory cats. (gives you a bottom dweller, they are really fun to watch)

or you could do like 5 rasboras instead of the glowlight


The long gives you more options, I think.



(I have brown stone gravel, I would say go darker. Glowlight tetras blend in really well. lol)


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

That sounds like a fun list! I went from the idea of a 5 gallon kit to a 20 gallon in a little less than a week...the fish better like it! 

For a 20L, it looks like I would have to buy the tank and the hood separately? I'll have to look into that, but for the meantime, what do you think would work best in a 10 gallon such as this? http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Does soil work for fish, if I were to plant stuff, or would gravel be better?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe sand but yet again I'm not sure xD. It sounds really fun, I'd love to see it when it's done!!


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm really excited as well! 
Once I get whatever tank I end up buying, adding plants and cycling...I guess it's only a matter of time before the fish come!

...So, I'm thinking a 10 gallon makes the most sense right now, but if I catch the fish bug I'll probably end up upgrading to an unnecessarily but hopefully awesome size! 

For a 10 gallon would this work?:
- 1 Male Betta
- 5 GlowLight Tetra
- 2 Nerite Snails

Although, I think I'm still pushing it with the numbers.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Pymgy cories would be great in a 10 gallon(they stay small). I just don't know where else to get the besides aquabid. 


I'm kind of iffy with the glowlight tetras. Personally, I don't know if I would do the tetras. 


I'm looking at my 10 gallon empty and it just seems small for a betta AND 5 of the glowlights. (I have 6 neons and one glowlight and they are quite active)



I would say go with the male and nerites, or do a female sorority.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Does soil work for fish, if I were to plant stuff, or would gravel be better? 


dirt with a sand cap 
dirt with a gravel cap
or just plain gravel


I've used just gravel before, works fine with easy/beginner plants. I use gravel just because I vacuum the gravel a lot.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

So 1 Betta + 2 Nerite Snails or 1 Betta + # Cories?

Would any of these cories work? edit: I see none of them mention pygmy cories. Any specific seller on aquabid that you like?
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+1161
& Do these count as Nerite snails, despite them being labeled Nerita?
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+1076&pcatid=1076

I think I'll use gravel then, just to stay simple!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Pygmy cories stay small. If you have a mom & pa shop around they could probably order in some if they didn't already.

I have never personally ordered off of aquabid (I just know a lot of people off this site do!!)

Yes, those are Nerite. 


1 betta
2 snails

I wouldn't do just any cories. I have a peppered and she/he is a big one lol like 4 inches.



The picture is pygmy, aren't they cute!


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Since I'm a total beginner, I think I'll do two snails and a Betta! Could I get 1 olive/1 zebra, or do the colors mean something important (I feel silly even asking this one lol.)

I feel pretty accomplished now that I know at least what I'm stocking haha!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't think the shell means anything to be honest.


Like I said though, pick a good gravel color so when you do live plants and you get your snails and fish. It will make the colors pop and look awesome!


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm just seeing the picture of the cories, aww! Maybe some day I'll get some!

This is hard, I'm not sure what color snail to get! I definitely want an olive, but now it's between a tiger blood or a zebra...hmm. 

Last question haha, would you recommend putting the snails in first or the Betta?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

To me it makes sense to put the snails in before the betta. I had cory cats in before my male and did fine. 

I introduced a snail and he would bother it.



All depends on the betta though too.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I haven't started the tank yet ^
> I'm on of those weirdos who plans way ahead!
> 
> I'm wondering, would it make more sense to use a 20 gallon instead?


That's not weird hun! It's a good thing. But knowing what kind of water you have is as important when choosing fish as tank size. Have you ordered a kit yet? They are cheaper online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll be getting the API Freshwater Master and this 10 gallon starter kit!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Good start! Remember to change out the bulbs. They are no too for plants, usually put off a lot of heat, and usually have an ugly yellow hue. The sooner we know what kind of water you have, the sooner we can help you choose fish. For example, my water is soft, so I have a betta with otos in my 10 gal, and betta girls with kuhli loaches in my 25. I know I could have corys, shrimp, or ADF but not snails or Neo Brevis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

New fish-owner question here, but soft/hard water just means the mineral content, right? How would you go to test that?

This is the tank by the way. Any specific light you would recommend?

Thank you so much, by the way. I've already learned a lot more than I would of ever thought!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

You want a 6500k fluorescent bulb for plants ( I'm pretty sure it is)


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...-6500k-daylight-compact-fluorescent-bulb.html
Something like this?
How long would you recommend keeping it on per day?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, I use to run mine like 10 hours a day. Yeah, its crazy lol! But live plants look beautiful


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Here are a few pages on here you should check out. Search for the title if the link doesn't work. ;-)

Water Hardness and pH in the Freshwater Aquarium
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ss-ph-freshwater-aquarium-188705/#post2158849

A Basic Guide to Freshwater Fish Stocking
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...e-freshwater-fish-stocking-213426/#post338220
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Also check out...
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-213418/#post338178

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...w-affects-freshwater-fish-188633/#post2158529

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...lar-partial-water-changes-188641/#post2158577

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-freshwater-aquarium-fish-188673/#post2158705

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/freshwater-saltwater-diseases-8179/

And a couple good ones on betta specific treatments

Betta Fishe disease and treatment
Betta Fish Disease and Treatment

Epsom Salt vs Aquarium
Epsom Salt vs Aquarium Salt ..?
Aquarium Salt or Epsom Salt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you so much! The first link cleared up so much! 
What hardness levels do Betta fish and Nerite snails prefer?

...and if you don't mine, what is a good brand of aquarium salt?
And I feel another question coming along! If I were to buy the water you can get at markets in big jugs, would I condition that and put it in the tank? Is that safe?

I had a fish tank a long time ago and I can't help but feel disappointed that I never did this research or had people help me out. I missed so much vital information!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not experienced with Nerite snails, but Bettas like softer water.


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol guys, he can have a betta and a school of micro fish easily in a 10 gallon. And bettas are fine in hard water.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

What are micro fish? Is that a species or a general type? 
...Sorry, I'm new to fish world.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

For betta info
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ting-fish-betta-splendens-177466/#post2304066
Mind you that they CAN be a community fish as long as their tankmates are carefully chosen.

This is good to get a rough idea of your setup
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

I don't think the brand of salt matters as much as actually having it on hand for emergencies. I prefer using the dip method over soaking. It seems to work better. Indian almond leaves are good for lots of things too.

Water conditioner declorinates water. No chlorine? No need for conditioner. If you want to know a trick to getting it out of your tap water, fill a bucket with water and let it set for 24-48 hours. The chlorine will evaporate out. Stress coat is still good to add occasionally.

This site has an AMAZING amount of great info. Just go to the main page and check out the articles and freshwater fish profiles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

Railyn said:


> What are micro fish? Is that a species or a general type?
> ...Sorry, I'm new to fish world.


Just referring to small fish such as small tetras, rasboras etc...

My betta doesn't even pay any attention to his harlequin rasbora tank mates. Its like they aren't even there to him.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

That might be fun to have Glowlight Tetras (or possibly neon tetras)! How many would you rec' in a 10 gallon? Any preference over the two?

Also, do you know of any good bottom feeders from this website? It's easier to navigate than aquabids, so I figured it would be nice. I saw some not-so-nice reviews, so I'm a little wary as well.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> That might be fun to have Glowlight Tetras! How many would you rec' in a 10 gallon?
> 
> Also, do you know of any good bottom feeders from this website? It's easier to navigate than aquabids, so I figured it would be nice. I saw some not-so-nice reviews, so I'm a little wary as well.


I have 4 albino cories with my male. He tries to eat their algae wafers every chance he gets, but the cories generally are clean, at least in my tank. I wouldn't suggest anymore livestock though. (at least not another schooling fish) I have a few ramshorn snails(about 6) that I manage the population on.

On another note... I previously bought plants from that site and I recieved one of three plants I ordered and got a full refund.... just food for thought.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Where did you get the cories? I can't find them in most places.

Are these them -http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1161+953&pcatid=953


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Neons with bettas can be risky, not for them, but for the betta! I had some once myself and they harassed him and bit his tail in several places. They can be fin nippers which is one of the things you must keep in mind when choosing betta tankmates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you think Glowlights will have better compatibility, or would another species be better?


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Too late to add to my above choice...but some fish that I think may be compatible with a Betta are (and that are available with me):

- Zebra Danio
- Rasbora Heteromorpha Danio
- White Cloud Minnows

I found out that I am open to Otocinclus Cat Fish, so would 2 of those and 5-6 of one of the above and 1 Betta work? ...that sounds like over stocking, maybe?

edit: I'm clearly not reading the posts above! Would it be possible to have an algae eater + school fish, or just rather a few algae eaters and a Betta?


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Where did you get the cories? I can't find them in most places.
> 
> Are these them -http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1161+953&pcatid=953



Yes, that is them. I got them at my local fish store(LFS) and I ended up with 2 females and 2 males/too young to sex and before I put my betta in, they even tried to spawn a few times.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Could I substitute those catfish for otocinclus catfish? They're available to me without having to order online!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

I would assume, I have never had otos in a smaller tank. They like veggies like cucumbers and they seemed to be pretty clean also. They are also schooling fish, and would prefer 3 or more members to the group. You will usually find out if they will last within the first week as they will either die off or stay alive depending on their transition. Most are wild caught and not handled well, so look for good stock.

Try this site for stocking. The information is not always 100% accurate, but you can see how much your filter can handle.

http://aqadvisor.com/


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

When it says, "Warning you should add more filtration capacity" is that just suggesting a better filter, if so, is there a spot where it recommends how much more? I'm at 89%/79%/ full for different options.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Ignore the above, I saw where it provided more info! 

It rec'd:
- 1 Betta
- 5 Glowlight Tetras
- 1 Oto

Does that look sound?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

and Yeah, I personally would risk doing a school of tetras. I was saying however OTHER people on the forum (and I know ive seen it before) would say tetras or corycats are too much for a 10gallon. Lol

and if you have problems with the betta chasing the tetras (or any problems) you should have a backup plan.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

That's a good idea with the backup! I'll definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Could I substitute those catfish for otocinclus catfish? They're available to me without having to order online!



Oto's are a bad idea unless you have an established tank with a decent amount of algae already in it. They are wild caught and notorious for being difficult to acclimate. If there isn't a lot of algae in the tank when they are first acclimated they have trouble figuring out how to eat other foods and could easily starve. The need to be eating all of the time. If there is established algae they can have food available giving you time to getting used to eating other foods. If you do decide to get one I would wait until the tank is well established and try to get it locally. At a lfs you can take the time to make sure you are getting a healthy one that is likely to survive the acclimation process.

Fortunately if you can get them acclimated they typically last.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up! I remember reading about something familiar, so that must of been it!

Once the tank is established and they have their algae to eat, can you teach them to eat algae wafers as a back up?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, they will learn to eat other foods. For the most part they typically don't get into wafers, but blanched vegetables typically work well. It's not that they have that hard of a time learning it's just that most are typically starving when you get them because they don't have enough algae at the store, so if food they know isn't available they are likely to starve to death before figuring it out. That's why it's good to have algae available upon arrival.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

Can they do raw vegetables, or just blanched? Would lettuce, carrots, and broccoli work? Cucumber? I usually have a lot of vegetables on hand for my other pets, so hopefully I can give some variety.

I were to have basically 6 other fish in the tank, do you find that they go after the vegetables? Actually, adding to that, would Tetras + a Betta enjoy the occasional vegetables? I was considering getting brine shrimp for the Betta, so either way, hopefully I can supplement his diet with something fun.

Another food question, if you don't mind, what would if feed the Glowlights? I've been looking at Betta Pellet, but I'm curious as to how I could feed them an individual pellet brand/type.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Ottos are pure herbivore, so they would likely eat most vegetables, at least the green ones. Honestly I'm not sure exactly what they will or won't eat as I've had plenty of algae in the 20 gallon I have mine in to keep him happy.

What I've found for the most part is that most fish will eat any food available. Most will eat vegetables even if it's not their preferred foods. I know it's good to give the fish peas from time to time to keep them from getting bloated. My guess is that when you start putting vegetables in for the oto the other fish will help themselves to some.

I've always heard to blanch the vegetables which I assume is to make them soft and easy to eat. You can blanch a bunch at one time and freeze the extra and thaw it out when it's time to feed them, so you don't have to be blanching vegetables all of the time.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

I would of never guessed peas would be good! I've never blanched vegetables before but I've heard of it, so I'll give it a test try sometime.

I'm super excited to stock the tank! Originally I was thinking about doing a planted cycle, but I think a fishless cycle would be more beneficial...or easier for me!


----------

